# Pregnancy success with very low AMH



## mrs.gadfly

Hi. I had a miscarriage in the fall of 2011 and was devastated. I turned 41 in January of 2012 and have been trying to conceive since December 2011. A gynocologist put me on clomid and never did an ultrasound to monitor what was going on inside me. I am seeing a fertility specialist now (my husband wanted to try naturally for awhile), and I have big cysts on my ovaries. My estrogen tested at 400 (average is 80) on day 3 of my cycle. I have been off of clomid since March and just got my estrogen tested a week ago, so I probably didn't ovulate the last cycle which was 56 days. In addition to the cysts, I had my anti-mullerian hormone tested and my result is 0.08. Extremely low!!!! Almost zero. At this rate, I am not even a candidate for ovarian stimulation injections. Anybody, any woman out there who conceived with such a low AMH? I am getting VERY discouraged and think I may just need to hang this up, but I don't want to.
thanks!


----------



## manuiti

Hi hun

My AMH is 0.2 and I got pregnant with twins on my first IVF/ ICSI cycle (very lucky to find an RE who would give me a go). Unfortunately I lost both, one at 6 weeks and the second at 11 weeks. But that's not the point, the point is I was able to get pregnant even with very low AMH.

Hoping I'll be able to do it again on my next go.

Wishing you all the best of luck!


----------

